# What does confidence feel like?



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

Calling to all confident souls... I'm curious, what does it actually feel like to be confident? As someone who still has much to develop in that area, I can't really put my finger on the feeling.

I know that it has something to do with self-assurance, but how? I mean, does it mean that you're sure you won't make any mistakes? Because if you aren't, then where does that surety come from?

And how do you differentiate the feeling of confidence and arrogance? It's so easy to tell the difference when you're seeing it in others (and some even say that arrogance is not confidence at all) but how do you differentiate the feeling when it's within yourself?

Would appreciate any input :happy:


----------



## Ectoplasm (May 2, 2010)

Would it not vary from person to person? Low self-esteem and low confidence seem like a universal monster for all us who suffer from them but how do we know they aren't marginally different in each of our perceptions?

I try and be confident with my abilities simply because there is no future in not being confident with them. For me, being confident is the feeling of knowing the quantity of my abilities, my strengths and weaknesses and how they fit into my current interaction with life, whether that be applying yourself to a current situation or how they will apply to the future (whether they need to be improved or not.) Maybe like having your dinner on a plate, you know what's on there, where everything is, how much food there is of each and you know what happens if it goes off the plate.

Arrogance is perhaps closer to low confidence than actual healthy confidence, for in both of these cases you've misjudged your worth, even if just a little. A little goes a long way in these issues. Maybe its good to try and ask whether you're being true to yourself when feeling confident. If you don't think you are then maybe you're being one or the other, if you feel you're being true yourself yet you're not where you need to be then remember you still have time and capacity to improve.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

Confidence is when you stop worrying about what will happen and focus on what needs to be done.

It feels somewhat like invincibility.


----------



## refugee (Mar 26, 2010)

it feels great, like nothing fazes you.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Confidence is more of an acting experience than a true endeavor. 


On a simple level it's not being hard on yourself, or believing in what you can do. As a life-long battle, I doubt anyone can be cured of it. Faking the part actually brings it home, carry a better posture, talk clearer, make eye-contact. Perhaps you'll still be vulnerable inside, as most will always be, but you'll be seen as having confidence; and that, will bring it.

It's contradictory and superficial, but hell.


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

*Another take...*

There are some components of faith and calling on an act of will to get through something as it is about doing something. For example, when you eat your next meal, how do you know what you are eating? How do you know it is good?

Self-assurance is another side to this as you can either choose to have faith in oneself, the universe, a higher power or something else so that in doing something it isn't going to be the end of the world. For example, someone may take a fall believing that something good will come from it and thus make it happen.

Confidence doesn't imply perfection though I wish it did at times. I can think of many times in games where something was done as a sacrifice and so there were mistakes made in terms of getting the best score but the result may still have been overall good as fun was had and that was the main focus. The certainty of why something should be done can come from almost anywhere really. It could just be a curiosity of, "I wonder what so-and-so is doing so I'll call them," and have confidence that your phone will work, that person will be home and I'll talk to them.

Arrogance tends to be more about putting others down and there being a comparison of abilities. For example, someone may think they are the best at X and so in knocking everyone else's ability at something that is arrogance while if someone just believes they are proficient at X that is a different perspective to my mind. If you have to put down others, that isn't confidence to my mind.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

Confidence feels like taking leaps of risks and faiths in being honest with yourself. Your true self at the core, who you are meant to be, that is. It is knowing that you can take certain paths because you are doing what is right and best for yourself.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

Confidence feels like sunshine on the inside. Arrogance I think is over-confidence and most likely a lack of true self-confidence.


----------



## InevitablyKriss (Dec 23, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> Confidence is more of an acting experience than a true endeavor.
> 
> 
> On a simple level it's not being hard on yourself, or believing in what you can do. As a life-long battle, I doubt anyone can be cured of it. Faking the part actually brings it home, carry a better posture, talk clearer, make eye-contact. Perhaps you'll still be vulnerable inside, as most will always be, but you'll be seen as having confidence; and that, will bring it.
> ...


I agree with this.

I use to have low self esteem until I started putting up a front, and just *pretending* as if I was confident. And then everybody believed in me even when I didn't believe in me. But it felt really good that people felt I was confident, and it inspired confidence inside of me.

Of course, I'm still very realistic with things, but I just don't let it effect me. Confidence feels freeing.


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am not by any means speaking from experience, but you've just gotta fake it 'til you make it.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

It feels like this:

YOU WILL DO IT! YOU CAN DO IT! YOU SHALL DO IT! YOU CAN NOT FAIL IT!


----------

